# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  شيكاغو صويلح

## ادارة المنتدى

سلب مسلح في صويلح من الساعه الثامنه من صباح اليوم الخميس قام شقيقان يبلغان من العمر 6

أكثر...

----------

